
Elon Musk set to unveil Model Y - picodguyo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/elon-musk-set-to-unveil-a-new-tesla-for-the-massesthe-model-y-suv-11552474803
======
abstractbeliefs
Points to players who notice we now have models S3XY

~~~
drewg123
People have been selling T-Shirts around this for years. However, most of them
depict the Y with falcon wing doors, which is not the case according to
reports I read earlier this week.

Example shirt: [https://teslaminiature.com/product/s3xy-tesla-unisex-t-
shirt...](https://teslaminiature.com/product/s3xy-tesla-unisex-t-shirt/)

------
sajithdilshan
Paywall :-(

~~~
borski
There is a “web” link next to the story title. Click that, then the headline.

~~~
runeb
I know this used to work, but it doesn't seem to work anymore for me. Even in
incognito.

------
freeopinion
Who'd have thought Tesla would have to meet or beat another player on launch
day? When announcing a new SUV, Tesla now has to compare with Rivian for
availability, range, price, performance, etc. Until they actually ship, the
Model Y is as much vaporware as Rivian. So Tesla has to compete with pie-in-
the-sky promises.

Here's hoping that they both deliver.

~~~
yumraj
You're forgetting:

1) Hyundai Kona [https://www.hyundaiusa.com/kona-
electric/index.aspx](https://www.hyundaiusa.com/kona-electric/index.aspx)

2) Kia Niro [https://www.kia.com/us/en/content/vehicles/upcoming-
vehicles...](https://www.kia.com/us/en/content/vehicles/upcoming-
vehicles/2019-niro-ev)

Both of which are compact EV SUVs, with range greater or comparable to Model
3, from mainstream car manufacturers and are already available or about to be,
at ~$37-38K.

Also, both have full $7500 Federal credit available, unlike Tesla which is
half of that now and will further reduce in July I think.

In addition, personal and biased opinion, front and headlights of Rivian looks
hideous.

[Really curious why would someone down vote this comment? Did I offend folks
by comparing a Tesla with a Hyundai and Kia]

~~~
i80and
Neither vehicle is really an SUV, looks aside. Their ground clearance is
limited (6.2" for the Kona Electric, ~5.9" for the Kia Niro), and neither
offers AWD or any towing rating.

~~~
yumraj
Personally I doubt that AWD and tow capacity will matter to _most_ folks.
Also, I guess we'll have to wait and see how Model Y does in those areas.

~~~
mohaine
In warm climates, yes. AWD is important anywhere where it snows.

~~~
dominicr
Useful, yes, but not really important. I drive a FWD (fake)SUV crossover 4
months of the year in snow in the more rural suburbs of Oslo and find myself
thinking I want AWD only once or twice a winter. As somebody else said, the
roughest drive we do is gravel roads.

The bigger difference might be FWD vs RWD. I do seem to see RWD cars getting
stuck more (as evidenced by which wheels are spinning uselessly). For the
model Y Tesla might well mimic the model 3 options of RWD or AWD, in which
case AWD would definitely be the wiser choice.

